# Rapid Competition @ Riders Parking Lot



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We are looking to put a summer program together for 2014 on-orad racing at the newly paved parking lot in front of Riders Hobby Shop located at 2055 28th ST Grand Rapids. This would be an electric vehicle Only.

Any thoughts or insight would be helpful.

Weekly, bi-weekly, once a month maybe.

Would anyone be willing to help in this venture?
Set up, tear down and cleanup.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We could run most anything.

VTA'a
USGT's
1/12
Touring
Scalpel


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I will gladly help setup and take down the track. Bi-weekly sounds good to me. 

Bill D.


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

I would be in for at least a few weekends throughout the summer!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome! This is a great way to get the hobby out there.

I will gladly donate anything needed and will of course be there to set-up and tear-down.

I can provide power, laptops, traction, tires, shade and anything else needed.

I'm in for TC, 12th, and F1.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

I would be happy to help setup and take down the track.

bi-weekly or once month sounds like good options to me 

I'm in for TC


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Talked to a person today that's really interested in running the Scalpel class.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*28 ST Metro Curise*

Working on plans for this years Metro Cruise.

*Vintage Trans AM at the Metro Curise.*

I'd like to feature the VTA class. 
Of course we will want to run other classes that interest racers also.
It seems like a great way to get our Hobby in the public eye.

More to come as details develop.
Your input is welcome as well.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Fred Knapp said:


> Working on plans for this years Metro Cruise.
> 
> *Vintage Trans AM at the Metro Curise.*


Excellent! Any idea on a time frame for some club racing?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Excellent! Any idea on a time frame for some club racing?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


The dirt was removed from the racing surface today so the next step is to get the out side boards in place and the fire hose carted over to the parking lot.

If the weather is good we could get started as early as June.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

How are things coming for racing? Any work work nights to help get things ready? Really looking forward to racing on the lot again. 

Bill


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fred Knapp said:


> Working on plans for this years Metro Cruise.
> 
> *Vintage Trans AM at the Metro Curise.*
> 
> ...


will this be usvta rules??


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

starrx said:


> will this be usvta rules??


Yes, that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> How are things coming for racing? Any work work nights to help get things ready? Really looking forward to racing on the lot again.
> 
> Bill


Everything is a go at this point.
No schedule as of yet. We just need a weekend with no rain to get things set up. I'll let everyone know, hopefully soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The weather is getting better, hang in there guys. We can make it happen.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Soooooo cannot wait!

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hope we can get some guys together and put the track up next weekend.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in. What time?

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> I'm in. What time?
> 
> Bill D.


I'm thinking noonish.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a few more hours and we can start building the parking lot track!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be a bit late. But is anything needed? Tools, supplies, trailer etc?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Is this real......


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Is this real......


You know it Bro.
Next Saturday will be a test day.
Come on out and run what you brung and let see if we can build some interest.
We are thinking we will be doing every other week race schedule.
So with that in mind Saturday June 14 will be the first race and June 28 will be the second race for the month.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks to Bill, Mike, Gordon and I here's a picture of our progress today.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

Any body got a tc6.2 for sale or newer Xray ?? lmk 
[email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Check out this new Protoform 1/12 body!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha....I txt Andrew at lunch and told him we should run these at riders. He just ordered us a few!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Also working on one of these.

*Scalpel*


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a bit over 24 hours left until the first test day!

Just need to finish a few things up on the 12th scale.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

You know it's been a while since your last post when your username no longer matches the vehicle you drive, lol. I'm almost wrapped up getting my sedan back together. It's amazing how much you forget setup wise in two years. I'm going to try and get the F1 car fixed and together too.

What time is everyone planning on being there to setup?

Mike - any guess on a FDR for 17.5 sedan?


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

It's insanely motor dependent these days. I'm guessing older trinity stuff (Revtech, D3)? If so, in the 3.7-3.9 range. If it's a D3.5 in the 3.5 range. 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Revtech, so I'll start with 3.7. Thanks!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

02CooperS said:


> What time is everyone planning on being there to setup?


I plan on getting to the track early, 9:00am-ish.
I still need to screw all the boards together.
If anyone has an electric screw driver and wants to help.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK, Ron's Scalpel is as done as it gets.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a couple of pictures form today's test and tune.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

Fred when will be the next race weekend?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

MikeBob said:


> Fred when will be the next race weekend?


Originally I had planned on this weekend and every other weekend there after.
However with enough other races going on this weekend we will skip this weekend and start next week.


----------



## racerx5 (May 29, 2010)

what is a good esc for cheap for 1/12th I just got a roller and looking to fill it up to race it thanks


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

racerx5 said:


> what is a good esc for cheap for 1/12th I just got a roller and looking to fill it up to race it thanks


I've picked up a few lrp Sxx v2 cheap on ebay and rctech. They can usually be found for $60ish or less. Make sure it has not been updated! The updated board removes the booster and the useful 12th scale settings. 

No computer or box required for changing settings either. 

Mike


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

racerx5 said:


> what is a good esc for cheap for 1/12th I just got a roller and looking to fill it up to race it thanks


I don't race 12th scale, but...
I think Andrew is running one of these:
http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=5994

(great ESC, but not exactly "cheap")

I've got one of these in one of my "rent-a-wreck" oval cars:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._1_10th_Scale_Sensored_Brushless_Car_ESC.html
It works well and must be pretty durable given all the crashes the car has been in.  They've apparently replaced it with a Gen2 model:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...120A_1_12th_Scale_Sensored_Brushless_ESC.html
I've ordered the 2s model. It _looks _similar (if not identical) to the Hobbywing, and also similar to one from Sky RC (the "Toro" series) from HobbyPartz.com. (I wonder who is copying from who.) These definitely do meet the "cheap" requirement, but you do need a programming box (which was backordered but is shipping now).

There's also the V2 Hobbywing that's not too bad in price:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/07e-xerun-120a-sd-1s-black.html


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'm going to have to make a point to stop by and watch one of these weekends!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I'm going to have to make a point to stop by and watch one of these weekends!


Don't forget the race trailer. Lol


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred Knapp said:


> Don't forget the race trailer. Lol


It's hooked up, and ready to go.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

New 1/12 body to try out.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bring those VTA's out the racing surface is great.


----------



## wrutherf (Nov 29, 2011)

*Schedule*

Is the plan still every other weekend for racing?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wrutherf said:


> Is the plan still every other weekend for racing?


Sure is. Not sure about this coming Saturday however being a holiday weekend.
We'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## leelee (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm so excited about this! This were it all started for me. Im putting a 2wd 13.5 scalpel together to get out there with you guys. Can't wait! Are you guys going to be there july 5th? I want to make plans and hopefully finish my truck in time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

We've been kinda playing it by ear depending on the other big races happening in the area and the core groups schedule. Lots of races going on this weekend for sure with the holiday. Hesperia and the Gravity race at Leisure being the main ones this weekend.

Mike


----------



## leelee (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok sounds good. I will keep checking this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Mike Slaughter said:


> We've been kinda playing it by ear depending on the other big races happening in the area and the core groups schedule. Lots of races going on this weekend for sure with the holiday. Hesperia and the Gravity race at Leisure being the main ones this weekend.
> 
> Mike


If there are several other events that might take away racers this weekend, maybe it would be best to skip a week.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> If there are several other events that might take away racers this weekend, maybe it would be best to skip a week.


Ok, it sounds like there are plenty of other races going on this weekend and it will be best to skip this Saturday and reschedule for the following Saturday.


----------



## leelee (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds good. I hope you all have great and safe 4th and I will have my scalpel ready for next weekend.


----------



## leelee (Sep 30, 2011)

Here a 2wd scalpel ready for Saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

leelee said:


> Here a 2wd scalpel ready for Saturday.


Looks good Lee.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Are we racing this weekend?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Are we racing this weekend?


Guys, as much as I want to I can't as I had hernia surgery this week and just not looking like I will recover in time.

That being said I'm hoping everyone will make use of the track.
I don't need go be there for you have a good time. Make it happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## racerx5 (May 29, 2010)

kevinm said:


> I don't race 12th scale, but...
> I think Andrew is running one of these:
> http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=5994
> 
> ...


thank you very much appreciate the help


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

So who wants to run this weekend?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm in!!! 10 lbs of sugar, some root beer and let's do this!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Who is this JFAST person?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't know. But apparently he likes getting kicked in the teeth over and over again. :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys,
I'm looking for a few car, truck, buggy's or what have you to come out and demonstrate their hobby. 
Next Thursday 6:45/7:00 am WXMI Fox 17 will be coming to the parking lot track to shoot a piece on our industry. Anyone interested please let me know. 

This could go a long way to get our hobby growing again. (real exposure)


----------

